# كتب عن دوائر وصيانة التليفزيون و شاشات الكمبيوتر



## medaly5555 (14 يناير 2007)

برجاء رفع كتب بتتكلم عن دوائر شاشات الكمبيوتر و دوائر شاشات التليفزيون 
او مراسلتى على ال***** 
medaly55555 at yahoo


----------



## tarek_com31 (11 أبريل 2010)

الله ينور على المعلومات الجميلة دى


----------



## tarek_com31 (11 أبريل 2010)

أين دوائر شاشات الكمبيوتر


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## محمد علي الدسوقي (24 يوليو 2010)

very good


----------



## hatem292 (3 مارس 2011)

كن صريحا مع نفسك قبل ان تكون صريح مع الاخرين


----------



## منصف حناشى (5 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## بسيم عبدالملك (17 مارس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## mamdouhsabryis (29 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد حمدى ورد (29 أبريل 2011)

الله ينور يا ملك موضوع هايل جدا


----------



## محمد حمدى ورد (29 أبريل 2011)

*الله ينور يا ملك موضوع هايل جدا *​


----------



## محمد حمدى ورد (29 أبريل 2011)

*الله ينور يا ملك موضوع هايل جدا*​


----------



## abdou68 (30 أبريل 2011)

*مشكورأخي العزيز 
*


----------



## احمد سلمان الربيعي (30 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed-aziz (30 أبريل 2011)

مشكور


----------



## محمود الجدع (1 مايو 2011)

:67:فين الى بالى بالك هو الموضوع راح فين


----------



## ainshammes (12 مايو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## ادور (14 مايو 2011)

لك كل التقدم والنجاح
مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## khahmed44 (17 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------

